# هام لطلاب الدراسات والمهتمين بالابحاث : طلبات الاوراق العلمية والابحاث



## anass81 (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هي محاولة لربط الطالب العربي باخر الدراسات والأبحاث التي تتم في العالم الغربي, عن طريق الاطلاع على المقالات العلمية التي تنشر في مجلات متخصصة وتتوفر في مواقع بحث علمية.
الفكرة بدأت عن طريق المهندس المصري جزاه الله خيراً , وقام بجهد كبير في تلبية طلبات الاوراق العلمية هو وكثير من الزملاء الكرام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43395.html

وأحببت أن أضع موضوع مخصص في ملتقى الهندسة المدنية لتلبية طلبات الاعضاء الكرام في هذا الملتقى:31:

مع الانتباه للملاحظات التالية:71:

1-العرض محدود لأن اشتراكي بالجامعة(الذي يوفر لي امكانية الحصول على هذه المجلات) ينتهي باخر شهر 7 :55:

2-يرجى وضع روابط للمقال المطلوب :57:

3-المقالات حصراً من مجلات = journals لأنه لا يتوفر لدي الا المجلات

4-المقالات من مواقع البحث التالية 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/

http://www.springerlink.com

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/browse/?type=JOURNAL&subject=ENGI&titles=true

إضافة الى المقالات من مجلات ال ASCE 


وقد يتوافر لي مقالات من محركات بحث علمية أخرى:34:

5-أرجو ألا تزيد عدد الطلبات من المقالات في المشاركة الواحدة عن 5 , وذلك لإتاحة المجال أمام بقية الزملاء:70:

6-المقالات حصراً متعلقة بالهندسة المدنية بكافة فروعها

7- أرجو أن تصبروا علي في تلبية طلباتكم :3:

8-لا تنسوا أن تؤدوا زكاة علمكم وتنفعوا الاخرين بما حصلتم عليه

نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا ويزيدنا علما ً 

لا تنسوا أهلنا في فلسطين من الدعاء

"وفوق كل ذي علمِ عليم"


----------



## anass81 (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذا أول مقال بالمرفقات Re-evaluation of seismic torsional provisions


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور أنس بيك ، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..​ 
بصراحة، كنت قد وجدت مسبقاً منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة العديد من المقالات من هذه المجلات.. ولكن :80: ...... حتى أني أذكر أني طلبتها هنا في الملتقى، وكان مهندسنا الكبير حسان قد أتاني بملف واحد منها  مشكوراً....... بس كانت طلباتي كتيرة ومعد حطيتها :56:​ 
على كل حال، هذه هي المقالات مازلت محتفظاً بالروابط، مع إضافات عليها... إنت كريم ولحنا منستاهل :7:​ 
التزاماً بالشروط :80:، سأضع 5 فقط........ ولكن ستتلوها الخمسة الأخرى :68:​ 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?9505345
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=3041517
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...00122000005000494000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=038ae69d32f9d398bf0f09c65561e68c
http://www.iceknowledge.com/ArticleView.aspx?doi=10.1680/istbu.1995.27307​ 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (4 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكووووووووووور أنس بيك ، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..​
> بصراحة، كنت قد وجدت مسبقاً منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة العديد من المقالات من هذه المجلات.. ولكن :80: ...... حتى أني أذكر أني طلبتها هنا في الملتقى، وكان مهندسنا الكبير حسان قد أتاني بملف واحد منها  مشكوراً....... بس كانت طلباتي كتيرة ومعد حطيتها :56:​
> على كل حال، هذه هي المقالات مازلت محتفظاً بالروابط، مع إضافات عليها... إنت كريم ولحنا منستاهل :7:​
> التزاماً بالشروط :80:، سأضع 5 فقط........ ولكن ستتلوها الخمسة الأخرى :68:​
> ...



السلام عليكم

المقالات 1 و4 بالمرفقات , والبقية غير متوفرة لدي:82:

لا تواخذنا خيو:80:


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> المقالات 1 و4 بالمرفقات , والبقية غير متوفرة لدي:82:
> 
> لا تواخذنا خيو:80:


 
له له...... مشكور معلم، الله يعطيك ألف عافية.. 

طيب شفلي هدول، موجودين يا ترى  

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=111e1dd80f55821629c70cc952ff941f
http://www.atypon-link.com/ITELF/doi/abs/10.1680/istbu.1995.27307?journalCode=istbu
http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...00018000002000219000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes
http://www.springerlink.com/*******/re5jxkl4y1yevp5f/
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=7a95db71437db3fffd0b0c69ce3f875d

​


----------



## aalmasri (4 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكووووووووووور أنس بيك ، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..​
> بصراحة، كنت قد وجدت مسبقاً منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة العديد من المقالات من هذه المجلات.. ولكن :80: ...... حتى أني أذكر أني طلبتها هنا في الملتقى، وكان مهندسنا الكبير حسان قد أتاني بملف واحد منها  مشكوراً....... بس كانت طلباتي كتيرة ومعد حطيتها :56:​
> على كل حال، هذه هي المقالات مازلت محتفظاً بالروابط، مع إضافات عليها... إنت كريم ولحنا منستاهل :7:​
> التزاماً بالشروط :80:، سأضع 5 فقط........ ولكن ستتلوها الخمسة الأخرى :68:​
> ...



هذه الورقة الثالثة مشرفنا العزيز...وورقة اخرى هدية (فوق البيعة)


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

aalmasri قال:


> هذه الورقة الثالثة مشرفنا العزيز...وورقة اخرى هدية (فوق البيعة)


 
أووووووه ، الأخ العزيز aalmasri أيضاً معنا في الموضوع :77:، أهلاً وسهلاً بك... المكسب معنا دائماً :12:

شكراً على الملف والهدية  ، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..

لكم جميــــعاً تحيــــــاتي..
​


----------



## anass81 (4 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> له له...... مشكور معلم، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..
> 
> طيب شفلي هدول، موجودين يا ترى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذا ما توفر لدي , المقال الاول والخامس:57: بس


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أنس بيك، الله يعطيك العافية...​ 
بعرف عم غلبك، بس بدك تتطول بالك ​ 
في ظل غياب الآخرين.. سأستنح الفرصة لوضع الروابط التي أريد بالعدد الذي أريد :7: ... وإنت على راحتك..​ 
بالمناسبة، كلها مقالات متشابهة، بس ظريفة ​ 
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/116320605/abstract
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/116314553/abstract
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/116313800/abstract
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114027015/abstract
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=17439343
http://www.atypon-link.com/ITELF/doi/abs/10.1680/iicep.1988.947?cookieSet=1&journalCode=iicep
http://www.ibk.ethz.ch/emeritus/Bachmann/research/torsion/index_EN
http://nisee.berkeley.edu/elibrary/Text/239416
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?9603350
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/*******~*******=a794006767~db=all~jumptype=rss
http://www.scialert.net/abstract/?doi=jas.2009.1082.1089
http://www.atypon-link.com/ITELF/doi/abs/10.1680/istbu.1995.27307?journalCode=istbu
http://www.stormingmedia.us/81/8131/A813124.html
http://www.ctresources.info/ccp/paper.html?id=669​ 
بس، معد تشوف وشي إلا للضرورة القصوى :7:​ 
:56:​


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أنس بيك، الله يعطيك العافية...​
> بعرف عم غلبك، بس بدك تتطول بالك ​
> في ظل غياب الآخرين.. سأستنح الفرصة لوضع الروابط التي أريد بالعدد الذي أريد :7: ... وإنت على راحتك..​
> بالمناسبة، كلها مقالات متشابهة، بس ظريفة ​
> ...



السلام عليكم

وين معد نشوف وشك :55: بدك تتركني لوحدي :80:

هي اول 3 مقالات


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

وهي الدفعة الثانية:7:



* http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114027015/abstract

** http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=17439343*

* http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?9603350

*


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أنس بيك، الله يعطيك العافية...​
> بعرف عم غلبك، بس بدك تتطول بالك ​
> في ظل غياب الآخرين.. سأستنح الفرصة لوضع الروابط التي أريد بالعدد الذي أريد :7: ... وإنت على راحتك..​
> بالمناسبة، كلها مقالات متشابهة، بس ظريفة ​
> ...



وهادا اخر واحد

والبقية , ما مشي حالون:70: لا تواخذنا خيو:55:


----------



## aalmasri (6 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أووووووه ، الأخ العزيز aalmasri أيضاً معنا في الموضوع :77:، أهلاً وسهلاً بك... المكسب معنا دائماً :12:
> 
> شكراً على الملف والهدية  ، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك..
> 
> ...



احنا دايما معاكو...يس الظروف بتبعدنا شوي...

وما شاء الله انس باشا ما بقصر...:15:


----------



## Abo Fares (6 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> وين معد نشوف وشك :55: بدك تتركني لوحدي :80:
> 
> هي اول 3 مقالات


له له أنس بيك... أنا بسترجي إترككم وروح؟؟  ، ومالنا غنى  




anass81 قال:


> وهادا اخر واحد
> 
> والبقية , ما مشي حالون:70: لا تواخذنا خيو:55:


الله يعطيك ألف عافية.. كفيت ووفيت.. 

جزاك الله خيراً، وجعل كل ذلفي ميزان حسناتك..




aalmasri قال:


> احنا دايما معاكو...يس الظروف بتبعدنا شوي...
> 
> وما شاء الله انس باشا ما بقصر...:15:


أهلاً أستاذنا العزيز، بارك الله فيك....... إنت ما قصرت أبداً، الله يعطيك ألف عافية، وحتى وقت الغياب بتبقى بصماتك موجودة  


لكم جميــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## زاد أحمد (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا جزيلا أخ أنس والمصري على المجهود الرائع 
أبدأ بطلبي قبل ما مشرفنا أبو الحلول يرهقهما بطلباته الكثيرة (امزح أخ ابو الحلول .:7: احنا ايضا استفدنا من الملفات لي طلبتها انت مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح ان شاء الله )

http://www.sciencedirect.com
http://www.sciencedirect.com 2
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science 3
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/7582/abstract
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science 5

.​


----------



## fadwaissa (6 يونيو 2009)

مهندس أنس
السلام عليكم وعلى جميع المشاركين
أنا بحاجة لأبحاث جديدة عن الجمل الثنائية 
shear wall-frame structures (dual systems)
وعن الجمل البيتونية الإنشائية التي تحوي جوتئز مخفية flat wide beam 
وأتمنى إذا استطعت أن أحصل على أبحاث عن الموضوعين معاً
شكراً وجزاك الله الخير عنا


----------



## aalmasri (7 يونيو 2009)

هذه مجلة مفتوحة عن Structural Engineering/Earthquake Engineering

http://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/browse/jsceseee

قد يوجد بها بعض المقالات ذات الاهمية لبعض الاخوة

دمتم بخير


----------



## أذكارصباح (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أثابكم الله على جهودكم و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله.
أنا بحاجة إلى الأبحاث المتعلقة ب"fly ash effects on the concrete durability" و قد بحثت في الروبط المذكورة سابقا إلا أنه لم يتسن لي تحميل إلا القليل بسبب عدم العضوية.
أرجو إفادتي في هذا الموضوع و إعطائي معلومات أكثر حول كيفية البحث لتأهيلي عند اختيار موضوع الماجستير إن شاء الله.


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا جزيلا أخ أنس والمصري على المجهود الرائع
> أبدأ بطلبي قبل ما مشرفنا أبو الحلول يرهقهما بطلباته الكثيرة (امزح أخ ابو الحلول .:7: احنا ايضا استفدنا من الملفات لي طلبتها انت مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح ان شاء الله )
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي زاد

المقالات موجودة جميعاُ في هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/16379553/8405a315/Steel_Papers.html


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أثابكم الله على جهودكم و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله.
> أنا بحاجة إلى الأبحاث المتعلقة ب"fly ash effects on the concrete durability" و قد بحثت في الروبط المذكورة سابقا إلا أنه لم يتسن لي تحميل إلا القليل بسبب عدم العضوية.
> أرجو إفادتي في هذا الموضوع و إعطائي معلومات أكثر حول كيفية البحث لتأهيلي عند اختيار موضوع الماجستير إن شاء الله.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المواقع التي وضعتها في مشاركتي الأولى غير مجانية , ولكن بإمكانك أن تضعي لي روابط المقالات التي تريدينها منها , وسوف أرفعها لكِ بإذن الله

أما عن كيفية البحث للماجستير, فأرجو منك إعطائي تفاصيل أكثر حتى أستطيع المساعدة


----------



## أذكارصباح (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك على الرد السريع أخي أنس فقد قمت الآن بنسخ بعض العناوين التي تهمني على ScienceDirect و هي كالتالي:


A performance based approach for durability of concrete exposed to carbonation
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 23, Issue 1_, _January 2009_, _Pages 190-199_

Durability properties of high volume fly ash self compacting concretes
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 30, Issue 10_, _November 2008_, _Pages 880-886_
P. Dinakar, K.G. Babu, Manu Santhanam


*Strength, porosity and corrosion resistance of ternary blend Portland cement, rice husk** ash** and** fly ash** mortar*
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 22, Issue 8_, _August 2008_, _Pages 1601-1606_
P. Chindaprasirt, S. Rukzon

Influence of a fine glass powder on the durability characteristics of concrete and its comparison to fly ash
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 30, Issue 6_, _July 2008_, _Pages 486-496_
Nathan Schwarz, Hieu Cam, Narayanan Neithalath

Evaluation of strength at early ages of self-compacting concrete with high volume fly ash
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 22, Issue 7_, _July 2008_, _Pages 1394-1401_
Binu Sukumar, K. Nagamani, R. Srinivasa Raghavan
أرجو أن أكون قد أعطيتكم المعلومات الكافية لتسهيل التحميل. و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> شكرا لك على الرد السريع أخي أنس فقد قمت الآن بنسخ بعض العناوين التي تهمني على sciencedirect و هي كالتالي:
> 
> 
> a performance based approach for durability of concrete exposed to carbonation
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه هي المقالات المذكورة أعلاه في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> شكرا لك على الرد السريع أخي أنس فقد قمت الآن بنسخ بعض العناوين التي تهمني على sciencedirect و هي كالتالي:
> 
> 
> influence of a fine glass powder on the durability characteristics of concrete and its comparison to fly ash
> ...



وهذين المقالين الباقيين في المرفقات


----------



## أذكارصباح (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك أخي أنس و كل المشرفين على هذا الموضوع، أعرف أن الطلبات محدودة لترك الفرصة لباقي الأعضاء المهتمين، لذلك أبعث إليك العناوين التي أرغب تحميلها و لك الوقت الكافي لذلك إن أمكن:
Springer
Article de revue 
Effect of fly ash and slag on the fracture characteristics of high performance concrete 
B. H. Bharatkumar, B. K. Raghuprasad, D. S. Ramachandramurthy, R. Narayanan and S. Gopalakrishnan 
_Materials and Structures__, __Volume 38, Number 1 / janvier 2005_ 
PDF (1,2 MB)


Article de revue 
Investigations on the influence of fly ash on the formation and stability of artificially entrained air voids in concrete 
F. Spörel, S. Uebachs and W. Brameshuber 
_Materials and Structures__, __Volume 42, Number 2 / mars 2009_ 
PDF (711,5 KB) HTML



Article de revue 
Interactive Effects of Fly Ash and CNI on Corrosion of Reinforced High-Performance Concrete 
Pedro Montes, Theodore W. Bremner and Francisco Castellanos 
_Materials and Structures__, __Volume 39, Number 2 / mars 2006_ 
PDF (551,1 KB)



Article de revue 
Effect of elevated curing temperatures on the strength and durability of concrete 
A. R. Chini and L. Acquaye 
_Materials and Structures__, __Volume 38, Number 7 / août 2005_ 
PDF (680,7 KB)



Article de revue 
Compressive strength, pore size distribution and chloride-ion penetration of recycled aggregate concrete incorporating class-F flyash 
Kou Shicong and C S Poon 
...The effects of fly ash on the compressive...of recycled aggregate concrete were investigated. Two...

_Journal of Wuhan University of Technology--Materials Science Edition__, __Volume 21, Number 4 / décembre 2006_ 
PDF (614,8 KB)


Article de revue 
Durability of alkali-activated flyash cementitious materials 
A. Fernandez-Jimenez, I. García-Lodeiro and A. Palomo 
...paper addresses the durability of alkali-activated fly ash (AAFA) cement under...

_Journal of Materials Science__, __Volume 42, Number 9 / mai 2007_


----------



## Abo Fares (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

some available useful seminar papers 

http://www.iitg.ernet.in/iccms06/cd/papers.html

مع تحيــــاتي..
​


----------



## العبقرية (8 يونيو 2009)

المهندسين الفاضل انس والمهندس الفاضل ابو الحلول 
السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جدا على هذ المجهود واريد ان اسال عن مجالات بحث فى ميكانيكا التربة حيث اننى اعمل ماجستير فيه وقد بدات الرسالة لتوى وهى فى كيفية اختيار الحوائط الساندة للطرق لمقاومة احمال الزلازل المختلفة والفكرة العلمية لم تتبلور بعد فانا مازلت فى اول خطوات عمل الرسالة ومازلنا انا والاستاذ الشرف لم نستقر على شئ نهائى لذا ارجو ان كان اى منكما عنده ما يناسب موضعى اكون شاكرة جدا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أكتفي حاليا بهذه المقالات الخمس

Pressure–impulse diagrams for the behavior assessment of structural components
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=aa8388f10db6bfd62d52c15e07a64599

An explicit finite difference approach for the Mindlin plate analysis
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=5b6e343f000ef2d5ca8649bf7d040632

Accuracy of the finite element method near a curved boundary
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=d88ac7ade96c8d21288c7652f775af38

A study on mesh size dependency of finite element blast structural analysis induced by non-uniform pressure distribution from high explosive blast http://www.springerlink.com/*******/881p4j2078071665/?p=acfac253fb4b485299d7efe13edf6c8f&pi=2

Mathematical modeling of dynamic fracture processes in concrete http://www.springerlink.com/*******/4j3v37vv086h4jp5/?p=977d4067db614fb98fcf71c3a4d7451a&pi=17

Analysis of reinforced-concrete strength under impact loading

http://www.springerlink.com/*******/07p83180236251x4/?p=9025d6bd9d684b658852b2c15bed6caa&pi=32

----------------------
يبدو أن هناك كلمات محجوزة بالعناوين
اكتب كلمة c-o-n-t-e-n-t بدلا عن النجوم(طبعا بدون علامات الناقص)


----------



## أذكارصباح (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، أخي الأزهري يمكنك البحث بالكلمة أو عدة كلمات مفصولة ب(+) أو (and) أو بجملة بين مزدوجتين " " و في كلتا الحالتين تتحصل على كل الملفات المتضمنة على الأقل كلمة من التي وضعتها سواء في الجملة أو في كلمات المفاتيح.
وفقك الله.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، أخي الأزهري يمكنك البحث بالكلمة أو عدة كلمات مفصولة ب(+) أو (and) أو بجملة بين مزدوجتين " " و في كلتا الحالتين تتحصل على كل الملفات المتضمنة على الأقل كلمة من التي وضعتها سواء في الجملة أو في كلمات المفاتيح.
> وفقك الله.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على الافادة ويسر لكم جميع أموركم...


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك أخي أنس و كل المشرفين على هذا الموضوع، أعرف أن الطلبات محدودة لترك الفرصة لباقي الأعضاء المهتمين، لذلك أبعث إليك العناوين التي أرغب تحميلها و لك الوقت الكافي لذلك إن أمكن:
> springer
> article de revue
> effect of fly ash and slag on the fracture characteristics of high performance concrete
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه المقالات المذكورة أعلاه في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك أخي أنس و كل المشرفين على هذا الموضوع، أعرف أن الطلبات محدودة لترك الفرصة لباقي الأعضاء المهتمين، لذلك أبعث إليك العناوين التي أرغب تحميلها و لك الوقت الكافي لذلك إن أمكن:
> springerb)
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

المقالين المذكورين أعلاه في المرفقات , وأما البقية فهي غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندسين الفاضل انس والمهندس الفاضل ابو الحلول
> السلام عليكم
> مشكورين جدا على هذ المجهود واريد ان اسال عن مجالات بحث فى ميكانيكا التربة حيث اننى اعمل ماجستير فيه وقد بدات الرسالة لتوى وهى فى كيفية اختيار الحوائط الساندة للطرق لمقاومة احمال الزلازل المختلفة والفكرة العلمية لم تتبلور بعد فانا مازلت فى اول خطوات عمل الرسالة ومازلنا انا والاستاذ الشرف لم نستقر على شئ نهائى لذا ارجو ان كان اى منكما عنده ما يناسب موضعى اكون شاكرة جدا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

الموضوع يبدو مهماً بالفعل ,أرجو منك أن تبحثي عما يناسب موضوعك في الموقعين الذين ذكرتهما في مشاركتي الأولى

ملاحظة : ما هي الترجمة الانكليزية لموضوع رسالتك؟


----------



## fadwaissa (11 يونيو 2009)

ملاحظة: ياريت تساعدونا نتعلم كيف نلاقي أبحاث كاملة اختصاص هندسة إنشائية (زلازل) ومتل ما بيقول المتل: لا تعطيني سمك بس علمني الصيد . وبهالشكل ممكن نخفف الضغط عنكم
بقترح أنو ينضاف موضوع مثبت يشارك فيه كل الزملاء بخبرتهم عن كيفية البحث وإن أمكن كلمات المرور لبعض المواقع المفيدة
شكراَ للجميع


----------



## anass81 (11 يونيو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أكتفي حاليا بهذه المقالات الخمس
> 
> pressure–impulse diagrams for the behavior assessment of structural components
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي خالد

هذه ثلاث مقالات بالمرفقات , والبقية غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وتقبل منك جهدك أخي أنس
جار التنزيل والاطلاع...


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> مارح أوعدك أنو هي أخر دفعة من الروابط ...لسا الطريق طويل....الله يصبرك على طلباتنا​




ما في داعي... ما شاء الله، المهندس أنس أثبت علو كعبه... جزاه الله عنا كل خير...


​


----------



## حمزهههههه (12 يونيو 2009)

انا لو سمحتم عايز بحث عن معمريه الخرسانه وم(durability of concrete)قاوتها للتلف وتاثرعا بالكلوريدات والكبريتات وصدا الحديد


----------



## M i D O (12 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخ انس ,,, بصراحة إنت عم تعمل شي كتير رائع ,,,الله يجزيك الخير 

لو سمحت تشفلي هي المقالات :
Comparability research on impulsive response of double stiffened cylindrical shells subjected to underwater explosion:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=7dc2302f760733a4c56410d89817e4fb

Blast protection shelter by using hollow steel filled with recycled concrete:
www.springerlink.com/*******/b750p2x751618686/fulltext.pdf


Use of recycled concrete aggregate in high-strength concrete:
www.springerlink.com/*******/437657q47025897p/fulltext.pdf


Finely Ground Sand Fraction of Concrete Rubble as a Supplementary Cementitious Material:

www.springerlink.com/*******/j2858q1031h34401/fulltext.pdf

Additional adsorbed water in recycled concrete:
www.springerlink.com/*******/p28m35u0p2407l57/fulltext.pdf


----------



## M i D O (12 يونيو 2009)

M i D O قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخ انس ,,, بصراحة إنت عم تعمل شي كتير رائع ,,,الله يجزيك الخير
> 
> لو سمحت تشفلي هي المقالات :
> Comparability research on impulsive response of double stiffened cylindrical shells subjected to underwater explosion:
> ...




لم أفهم لماذا لم تنجح لينكات موقع springerlink ,,,, على أي حال عناوين المقالات موجودة و لو عذبتك شوي زيادة أخي أنس


----------



## aalmasri (15 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> للتذكير فقط ........ هذه روابط المقالات القديمة التي طلبتها في أول مشاركة لي ولم أحصل عليها حتى الآن
> drift design method for frame-shear wall interaction systemsof high-rise buildings using material properties as design variables
> seo ji-hyun park hyo-seon
> 서지현(seo ji-hyun) · 박효선(park hyo-seon) 저pp. 19~28 (10 pages)
> ...



هذه المقالة الثالثة متوفرة
دمتي بخير


----------



## aalmasri (15 يونيو 2009)

الاخت fadwaissa
للاسف المجلات الاخرى غير متوفرة كون اغلبها يابانية وصينية
ركزي على المجلات الموجودة ضمن sciencedirect, فتحصيلها اسهل بكثير


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يونيو 2009)

ياريت تشفلي هي الروابط (أغلبها أو كلها رح توصل لموقع science direct)
Earthquake analysis of reinforced concrete frame-wall structures
Author: Milev J.V.
Source: International Journal of Rock Mechanics and Mining Sciences and Geomechanics Abstracts, Volume 33, Number 5, July 1996 , pp. 230A-230A(1)
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V4V-4DS98B2-D1&_user=10&_origUdi=B6V4V-4DS98B2-CX&_fmt=high&_coverDate=07%2F31%2F1996&_rdoc=1&_orig=article&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=120098301a5834b8135e55b3c4413c58


Fissure analysis in one-directional slabs with on-site concrete rib by continuous formwork
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2G-4VVW4NX-3&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=d495061b38daf75080c74b3b8d724a05


An inelastic analysis of the overall response of high-rise frame-shear wall hybrid structures
Xia, Y.a , Wang, X.b 
http://0-www.scopus.com.edlis.ied.edu.hk/record/display.url?view=basic&eid=2-s2.0-33748163490&origin=resultslist&sort=plf-f&src=s&st1=rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures&st2=&sid=UWKU-6FffIsP95YRrOgX4_h%3a30&sot=b&sdt=b&sl=45&s=TITLE-ABS-KEY%28rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures%29&relpos=6&relpos=6


Push-over analysis of a complex high-rise frame-shear wall structure
Zhu, J.-J., Lu, X.-L.
Earthquake Engineering and Engineering Vibration Volume 23, Issue 4, August 2003, Pages 56-63 
http://0-www.scopus.com.edlis.ied.edu.hk/record/display.url?view=basic&eid=2-s2.0-0347579300&origin=resultslist&sort=plf-f&src=s&st1=rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures&st2=&sid=UWKU-6FffIsP95YRrOgX4_h%3a30&sot=b&sdt=b&sl=45&s=TITLE-ABS-KEY%28rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures%29&relpos=8&relpos=8


Analysis of 3-D seismic response of RC frame-bent structure
Bai, X.-H., Bai, G.-L.
Harbin Gongye Daxue Xuebao/Journal of Harbin Institute of Technology Volume 39, Issue SUPPL. 2, August 2007, Pages 576-581
http://0-www.scopus.com.edlis.ied.edu.hk/record/display.url?view=basic&eid=2-s2.0-36549063734&origin=resultslist&sort=plf-f&src=s&st1=rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures&st2=&sid=UWKU-6FffIsP95YRrOgX4_h%3a30&sot=b&sdt=b&sl=45&s=TITLE-ABS-KEY%28rc+Frame-Shear+Wall+Structures%29&relpos=4&relpos=4


أو ياريت أي ملف حديث (بعد 2004) موجود بموقع science direct يحوي هالجملة 
"rc wall-frame structures"
الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> هذه ملفات أخرى أرجوالمساعدة في الحصول عليها
> Clark, W. J., MacGrego, J. G., and Adams, P. F., "Inelastic Behaviour of Rein-forced Concrete Shear Wall Frame Structure," Proceedings of the Eighth Congres International Assoc, for Bridge and Struct. Engrg., Sept., 1968.
> 
> MacGregor, J. G., Guha Majumdar, S. N. , and Nikhed, R. P., "Approximate Inelastic Analysis of Shear Wall Frame Structures," Journal of the Structural Division, ASCE, Vol. 98, No. ST11, Nov., 1972.
> ...



السلام عليكم

من كل المجموعة المذكورة أعلاه, لم أستطع الحصول إلا على المقالات الموجودة في ال sciencedirect وهي بالمرفقات


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> هي الروابط كمان من موقع سكوبس....ياريت تنزلي ياها​
> 
> S9969750 اسم المستخدم
> 796579كلمة المرور​
> ...





aalmasri قال:


> الاخت fadwaissa
> للاسف المجلات الاخرى غير متوفرة كون اغلبها يابانية وصينية
> ركزي على المجلات الموجودة ضمن sciencedirect, فتحصيلها اسهل بكثير



كما ذكر الاخ المصري, المقالات التي ليست من ال sciencedirect او ال springerlink او ال interscience , من الصعب الحصول عليها , لذا أرجو منك التركيز على هذه المواقع


----------



## fadwaissa (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً...الله يجزيكم كل الخير ويوفقكم دنيا وآخرة
هي روابط من interscience اللي ذكرتها ....معليش ياريت تتحمل
*Practical modelling of high-rise dual systems with reinforced concrete slab-column frames*
Myoungsu Shin* 1*, Thomas H.-K. Kang* 2 **, Jacob S. Grossman* 1*
*1*Rosenwasser/Grossman Consulting Engineers, P.C., New York, NewYork, USA
*2*School of Civil Engineering and Environmental Science, University of Oklahoma, Norman, Oklahoma, USA
*email:* Thomas H.-K. Kang ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/122276382/abstract
​*An approximate method for static and dynamic analyses of symmetric wall-frame buildings*
Kanat Burak Bozdogan* **
*email:* Kanat Burak Bozdogan ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/116323581/abstract


*Effects of structural walls on the elastic-plastic earthquake responses of frame-wall buildings*
Xhafer Kongoli* 1*, Tadao Minami* 2*, Yuki Sakai* 2 **
*Earthquake Engineering & Structural Dynamics* *Volume 28 Issue 5**, Pages 479 - 500*

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/60000261/abstract

Simplified Drift Evaluation of Wall-Frame Structures
Rodolfo E. Valles a , Sashi K. Kunnath b Andrei M. Reinhorn a
Computer-Aided Civil and Infrastructure Engineering Volume 8 Issue 3, Pages 233 - 246
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/120149146/abstract

*Dynamic characteristics of coupled wall-frame systems*
Amiya K. Basu* 1* , Gulam Q. Dar* 2* 
*Earthquake Engineering & Structural Dynamics* *Volume 10 Issue 4**, Pages 615 - 631*

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114025729/abstract
شكراً


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

M i D O قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخ انس ,,, بصراحة إنت عم تعمل شي كتير رائع ,,,الله يجزيك الخير
> 
> لو سمحت تشفلي هي المقالات :
> Comparability research on impulsive response of double stiffened cylindrical shells subjected to underwater explosion:
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه المقالات 1 و 2 و3 في المرفقات , والبقية غير متوفرة لدي

ملاحظة : الكلمة المحذوفة في الروابط هي conten t ويظهر مكانها ******* , ولهذا الرابط لا يعمل لديك


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> شكراً...الله يجزيكم كل الخير ويوفقكم دنيا وآخرة
> هي روابط من interscience اللي ذكرتها ....معليش ياريت تتحمل
> *Practical modelling of high-rise dual systems with reinforced concrete slab-column frames*
> Myoungsu Shin* 1*, Thomas H.-K. Kang* 2 **, Jacob S. Grossman* 1*
> ...



السلام عليكم

الان الوضع أفضل مع روابط ال Interscience , هذه المقالات المذكورة أعلاه في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> شكراً...الله يجزيكم كل الخير ويوفقكم دنيا وآخرة
> هي روابط من interscience اللي ذكرتها ....معليش ياريت تتحمل
> 
> simplified drift evaluation of wall-frame structures
> ...



وهذين هما المقالين المتبقيين


----------



## anass81 (16 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> ياريت تشفلي هي الروابط (أغلبها أو كلها رح توصل لموقع science direct)
> earthquake analysis of reinforced concrete frame-wall structures
> author: Milev j.v.
> source: international journal of rock mechanics and mining sciences and geomechanics abstracts, volume 33, number 5, july 1996 , pp. 230a-230a(1)
> ...



هذين المقالين 1 و 2 , والبقية غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## fadwaissa (16 يونيو 2009)

وهي روابط جديدة
*An approximate analysis of combined system of framed tube, shear core and belt truss in high-rise buildings*
Reza Rahgozar* **, Yasser Sharifi
Civil Engineering Department, University of Kerman, Kerman, Iran
*email:* Reza Rahgozar ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/122210419/abstract


Parameters affecting the fundamental period of RC buildings with infill walls 
References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article.
Mehmet Metin Kose, a, 
aDepartment of Civil Engineering, Kahramanmaras Sutcu Imam University, 46050-9 Kahramanmaras, Turkey
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4TC2RXW-3&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=acdb59413e242e496be4172c17a90baf

Analytical investigation of the seismic performance of RC frames rehabilitated using different rehabilitation techniques 



References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article.
H. El-Sokkary and K. Galal, 
aDepartment of Building, Civil and Environmental Engineering, Concordia University, Montréal, Québec, Canada
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4W73H66-1&_user=10&_rdoc=1&_fmt=&_orig=search&_sort=d&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=f617f04f67ba6a7ff9a4fb9af8d8396d

كتاب
Earthquake Engineering and Structural Dynamics
*Seismic damage indices for RC buildings: evaluation of concepts and procedures*
Lecturer A J Kappos, Dip Eng MSc PhD
Department of Civil Engineering, Imperial College of Science, Technology and Medicine, London SW7 2BU, UK
*email:* A J Kappos ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/112204098/abstract

*Reinforced concrete hysteresis model based on the damage concept*
Ming-Liang Wang* 1*, Surendra P. Shah* 2*

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114025882/abstract

*Energy-based hysteresis and damage models for deteriorating systems*
Haluk Sucuo lu* **, Altu Erberik
Department of Civil Engineering, Middle East Technical University, Ankara 06531, Turkey
*email:* Haluk Sucuo lu ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/106562295/abstract

*Estimation of floor acceleration demands in high-rise buildings during earthquakes*
E. Reinoso* 1*, E. Miranda* 2 **
*1*Instituto de Ingeniería, Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México, Mexico City, Mexico
*2*Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, Stanford University, California, USA
*email:* E. Miranda ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/110471511/abstract
*Development of drift design model for high-rise buildings subjected to lateral and vertical loads*
Hyo Seon Park* **, Ji Hyun Seo, Yun Han Kwon
Department of Architectural Engineering, Yonsei University, Seoul, Korea
*email:* Hyo Seon Park ([email protected])

The Structural Design of Tall and Special Buildings Volume 17 Issue 2, Pages 273 - 293
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114297686/abstract

*Approximate analysis of tall buildings using sandwich beam models with variable cross-section*
P. Kaviani* **, R. Rahgozar, H. Saffari
Department of Civil Engineering, Shahid Bahonar University of Kerman, Kerman, Iran
*email:* P. Kaviani ([email protected])

The Structural Design of Tall and Special Buildings Volume 17 Issue 2, Pages 401 - 418
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/115804679/abstract

*Coupled vibration of tall building structures*
J. S. Kuang* **, S. C. Ng
Department of Civil Engineering, Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*email:* J. S. Kuang ([email protected])

The Structural Design of Tall and Special Buildings Volume 13 Issue 4, Pages 291 - 303
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/109582180/abstract

*An efficient three-dimensional solid finite element dynamic analysis of reinforced concrete structures*
K. V. Spiliopoulos* ** , G. Ch. Lykidis 
Department of Civil Engineering, Institute of Structural Analysis and Aseismic Research, National Technical University of Athens, Zografou Campus, Zografou 157-73, Athens, Greece
*email:* K. V. Spiliopoulos ([email protected]) G. Ch. Lykidis ([email protected])

Earthquake Engineering & Structural Dynamics Volume 35 Issue 2, Pages 137 - 157
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/110549330/abstract

*A global approach for three-dimensional analysis of tall buildings*
A. Carpinteri* **, G. Lacidogna, S. Puzzi
Department of Structural Engineering and Geotechnics, Politecnico di Torino, Torino, Italy
*email:* A. Carpinteri ([email protected])

The Structural Design of Tall and Special Buildings Published Online: 2 Feb 2009
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/121675072/abstract

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/search/allsearch?mode=startsearch&WISsearch1=rc+shear+wall+frame+structures&WISindexid1=WISfulltext&WISoperator1=AND&WISsearch2=&WISindexid2=WISall&WISoperator2=AND&WISsearch3=&WISindexid3=WISall&products=all&wiscoll=&restrict=&subjects=all&Issue=All&Since=6&FromYear=&ToYear=&Sort=Score+desc&x=14&y=10
​............. الله ينور عليك.........


----------



## أذكارصباح (16 يونيو 2009)

لتحميل مذكرات الدكتوراه الالكترونية ادخلوا على الرابط التالي:
http://amicus.collectionscanada.gc.ca/s4-bin/Main/RouteRqst


----------



## fadwaissa (17 يونيو 2009)

شكراً للمهندسة أذكار الصباح لكن.....للأسف الرباط غير فعال...


----------



## anass81 (17 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> له له...... مشكور معلم، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..
> 
> طيب شفلي هدول، موجودين يا ترى
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

بعد حل مشكلة ال ************* , ووضع كلمة :78:conten t , حصلنالك على المقال التالت:77:


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> لتحميل مذكرات الدكتوراه الالكترونية ادخلوا على الرابط التالي:
> http://amicus.collectionscanada.gc.ca/s4-bin/Main/RouteRqst


 


fadwaissa قال:


> شكراً للمهندسة أذكار الصباح لكن.....للأسف الرباط غير فعال...


 
شكراً أختنا الكريمة م. أذكار الصباح.. ولكن كما ذكرت الأخت فدوى، الرابط لا يعمل :82:


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بعد حل مشكلة ال ************* , ووضع كلمة :78:conten t , حصلنالك على المقال التالت:77:


 
معقول إنت أنس بيك؟؟؟؟؟  .. الله يعطيك ألف عافية :77:

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## adelahmedb73 (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي Static and dynamic analysis of tall tube-in-tube structures by finite story method *O. A. Pekau, L. Lin and Z. A. Zielinski 
*موجود في موقع SienceDirect وانا محتاج الي اي موضوع بخصوص Tube Frame structures of tall building لرسالة الماجستير ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## سلوانا (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافية ...ممكن تبحث لى عن هالروابط
https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com

https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com

https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com

https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

مقالات مهمة عن التصميم الزلزالي Papers on seismic design


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكووووووووووور أنس بيك ، الله يعطيك ألف عافية..


----------



## هلمت (19 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم

وهذه بعض مواقع الجامعات يمكنكم استفادة منه في
تنزيل ابحاث و رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه


http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/

http://etd.lsu.edu/cgi-bin/ETD-browse/browse

http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/ETD-db/ETD-search/search

http://etda.libraries.psu.edu/ETD-db/ETD-search/search

http://amicus.collectionscanada.gc.ca/s4-bin/Main/BasicSearch?coll=18&l=0&v=1

http://library.umsmed.edu/free-e_res.htm#Journals


http://uu.diva-portal.org/smash/searchad.jsf


http://library.njit.edu/etd/index.php

http://www.doaj.org/

http://www.ohiolink.edu/etd/

http://eprints.ru.ac.za/

http://www.wvu.edu/~thesis/

http://www.library.umaine.edu/theses/

http://etd.library.pitt.edu/ETD-db/ETD-search/search

http://www.uky.edu/ETD/

http://library.williams.edu/theses/

http://etd.library.vanderbilt.edu/ETD-db/

http://etd.ils.unc.edu/dspace/

http://etd.fiu.edu/

http://library2.usask.ca/etd/ETD-search/search

​


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> وهي روابط جديدة
> ............. الله ينور عليك.........



السلام عليكم

هذه أول دفعة


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> وهي روابط جديدة



وهذه الدفعة الثانية في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي static and dynamic analysis of tall tube-in-tube structures by finite story method *o. A. Pekau, l. Lin and z. A. Zielinski
> *موجود في موقع siencedirect وانا محتاج الي اي موضوع بخصوص tube frame structures of tall building لرسالة الماجستير ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والاحترام



السلام عليكم

تفضل المقال المطلوب في المرفقات , وبالنسبة لموضوع بحثك , أرجو أن تبحث في المواقع التي وضعتها في المشاركة الأولى


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

سلوانا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يعطيك العافية ...ممكن تبحث لى عن هالروابط
> https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com
> 
> https://commerce.metapress.com/****...hwl45u3tq3h454kg4rw55&sh=www.springerlink.com
> ...



السلام عليكم

للأسف , المجلة المطلوبة Geotechnical and Geological Engineering غير متوفرة لدي , حاولي أن تبحثي في مجلات أخرى


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> وهي روابط جديدة



وهذه الدفعة الثالثة............


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> وهي روابط جديدة
> ............. الله ينور عليك.........



وهذه أخر دفعة

*http://www.4shared.com/file/1129916...period_of_RC_buildings_with_infill_walls.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/1129915...sing_different_rehabilitation_techniques.html

* مع رجائي بالالتزام ب 5 مقالات في كل طلب حتى أستطيع مساعدة بقية الزملاء


----------



## fadwaissa (20 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ...
هل يمكن أن أضع روابط من موقع http://sciencelinks.jp 
"اللهم اغفر لأنس ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> شكراً ...
> هل يمكن أن أضع روابط من موقع http://sciencelinks.jp
> "اللهم اغفر لأنس ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"



السلام عليكم

للأسف , لا يتوفر لدي هذا الموقع


----------



## fadwaissa (20 يونيو 2009)

*هذه 5 روابط بعضها من  ASCE*

*Nonlinear Interaction of RC Frame-Wall Structures*

by Sulata Kayal, (Sr. Scientist, NCB, M-10, South Extension II, Ring Road, New Delhi—110 049, India) 
_Journal of Structural Engineering_, Vol. 112, No. 5, May 1986, pp. 1021-1035 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?8601203

*3-D Dynamic Collapse Test of a Six-Story Full-Scale RC Wall-Frame Building*

by Kazutaka Shirai, Taizo Matsumori, and Toshimi Kabeyasawa 
pp. 1-10, (doi 10.1061/40944(249)12) 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?0706412

*Shaking Table Test and Numerical Analysis of RC Frames with Viscous Wall Dampers*

by Xilin Lu, (Prof., State Key Lab. for Disaster Reduction in Civ. Engrg., Tongji Univ., 1239 Siping Rd., Shanghai 200092, China (corresponding author). E-mail: [email protected]), Ying Zhou, (Lect., Res. Inst. of Struct. Engrg. and Disaster Reduction, Coll. of Civ. Engrg., Tongji Univ., 1239 Siping Rd., Shanghai 200092, China. E-mail: [email protected]), and Feng Yan, Ph.D. Candidate, (Res. Inst. of Struct. Engrg. and Disaster Reduction, Coll. of Civ. Engrg., Tongji Univ., 1239 Siping Rd., Shanghai 200092, China. E-mail: [email protected]) 
_Journal of Structural Engineering_, Vol. 134, No. 1, January 2008, pp. 64-76, (doi 10.1061/(ASCE)0733-9445(2008)134:1(64)) 
http://cedb.asce.org/cgi/WWWdisplay.cgi?0800131

كتاب
Earthquake Engineering and Structural Dynamics
*Seismic damage indices for RC buildings: evaluation of concepts and procedures*
Lecturer A J Kappos, Dip Eng MSc PhD
Department of Civil Engineering, Imperial College of Science, Technology and Medicine, London SW7 2BU, UK
*email:* A J Kappos ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/112204098/abstract


*Damage indices and damage measures*
Edoardo Cosenza, Gaetano Manfredi
Dipartimento di Analisi e Progettazione Strutturale, Università di Napoli Federico II, Via Claudio 21, 80125 Napoli, Italy
*email:* Edoardo Cosenza ([email protected])

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/71009087/abstract


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ممكن هذه المقالات 

Experimental evaluation of the seismic performance of modular steel-braced frames

Bracing systems for seismic retrofitting of steel frames

Earthquake testing and response analysis of concentrically-braced

An inelastic model for low cycle fatigue prediction in steel

braces

Seismic response of stainless steel braced


مشكور جدا أخ انس على كل هذه المجهودات , بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## أذكارصباح (22 يونيو 2009)

آسفة على الإبطاء لأنني لم أدخل على المنتدى منذ 19 من الشهر و فوجئت بأن الرابط الذي أعطيته لكم لا يعمل.
حاولوا بالرابط التالي:

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/thesescanada/s4-230-f.html


----------



## أذكارصباح (23 يونيو 2009)

إليكم رابط آخر لتحميل الأبحاث العلمية:
http://docinsa.insa-lyon.fr/


----------



## أذكارصباح (26 يونيو 2009)

*بحث حول ديمومة الخرسانة (durability of concrete"*



حمزهههههه قال:


> انا لو سمحتم عايز بحث عن معمريه الخرسانه وم(durability of concrete)قاوتها للتلف وتاثرعا بالكلوريدات والكبريتات وصدا الحديد


 لدي مجموعة من ملفات "power point" و "PDF" حول الموضوع


----------



## anass81 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

موقع اخر مهم لتحميل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة

http://www.ndltd.org/find


----------



## anass81 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

3 مقالات مهمة للمهتمين بموضوع الزلازل والسلوك اللدن


----------



## anass81 (27 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> *هذه 5 روابط بعضها من asce*
> 
> *nonlinear interaction of rc frame-wall structures*
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أعتذر عن التأخير ,هذه هي المقالات المذكورة أعلاه


----------



## anass81 (27 يونيو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> *هذه 5 روابط بعضها من asce*
> 
> 
> *3-d dynamic collapse test of a six-story full-scale rc wall-frame building*
> ...



المقال الأول غير متوافر لدي , والثاني في المرفقات


----------



## سندباد البحري (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه بعض المواضيع التي اريد الحصول عليها واتمنى ان تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر​*A Portable Real Time Data Acquisition System for the Comparison of Floor Vibration Data with AISC Design Guide 11 Estimates*

http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...=ASCECP&key=DISPLAY&docID=10&page=0&chapter=0​*Guidelines to Minimize Floor Vibrations from Building Occupants*

http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...s=JSENDH&key=DISPLAY&docID=1&page=0&chapter=0

Walking-Induced Floor Vibration Case Studies
http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...=JAEIED&key=DISPLAY&docID=12&page=2&chapter=0

Structural Serviceability: Floor Vibrations
http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...=JSENDH&key=DISPLAY&docID=17&page=2&chapter=0

*Serviceability Vibration Evaluation of Long Floor Slabs*

http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...=ASCECP&key=DISPLAY&docID=20&page=2&chapter=0


----------



## adelahmedb73 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا علي المقال وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الطيب 
واتمنى ان تجد لي هذا المقال A simplified analysis of doubly symmetric tube structures
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أذكارصباح (28 يونيو 2009)

أرجو تحميل الملفات التالية من sciencedirect و جزاكم الله خيرا:

The effect of ionic contaminants on the early-age properties of alkali-activated fly ash-based cements
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 32, Issue 4_, _April 2002_, _Pages 577-584_
W. K. W. Lee, J. S. J. van Deventer

The effect of fly ash composition on the expansion of concrete due to alkali–silica reaction
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 7_, _July 2000_, _Pages 1063-1072_
Medhat H. Shehata, Michael D. A. Thomas


The effects of fly ash composition on the chemistry of pore solution in hydrated cement pastes
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 29, Issue 12_, _December 1999_, _Pages 1915-1920_
Medhat H. Shehata, Michael D. A. Thomas, Roland F. Bleszynski


Durability of concrete incorporating high-volume of low-calcium (ASTM Class F) fly ash
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 12, Issue 4_, _1990_, _Pages 271-277_
V.M. Malhotra

Chloride ingress and steel corrosion in cement mortars incorporating low-quality fly ashes
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 32, Issue 6_, _June 2002_, _Pages 893-901_
Kwasi Osafo Ampadu, Kazuyuki Torii



Corrosion behaviour of rebars in fly ash mortar exposed to carbon dioxide and chlorides
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _February 2002_, _Pages 45-53_
M. F. Montemor, M. P. Cunha, M. G. Ferreira, A. M. Simões


Durability of new fly ash–belite cement mortars in sulfated and chloride medium
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 8_, _August 2000_, _Pages 1231-1238_
A. Guerrero, S. Goñi, A. Macías

Laboratory-produced high-volume fly ash blended cements: compressive strength and resistance to the chloride-ion penetration of concrete
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 7_, _July 2000_, _Pages 1037-1046_
N. Bouzoubaâ, M. H. Zhang, V. M. Malhotra
:59:

Influence of the method of fly ash incorporation on the sulfate resistance of fly ash concrete
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 13, Issue 3_, _1991_, _Pages 209-217_
Reed B. Freeman, Ramon L. Carrasquillo

Influence of fly ash fineness on strength, drying shrinkage and sulfate resistance of blended cement mortar
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 34, Issue 7_, _July 2004_, _Pages 1087-1092_
P. Chindaprasirt, S. Homwuttiwong, V. Sirivivatnanon

Phase composition changes due to ammonium-sulphate: attack on Portland and Portland fly ash cements
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 13, Issue 3_, _1 April 1999_, _Pages 117-127_
S. Mileti, M. Ili, S. Otovi, R. Foli, Y. Ivanov

Sulfate resistance of blended cements containing fly ash and rice husk ash
_Construction and Building Materials_, _Volume 21, Issue 6_, _June 2007_, _Pages 1356-1361_
P. Chindaprasirt, P. Kanchanda, A. Sathonsaowaphak, H.T. Cao

Thaumasite formation in concrete and mortars containing fly ash
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 25, Issue 8_, _December 2003_, _Pages 907-912_
D. M. Mulenga, J. Stark, P. Nobst

Fly ash from cellulose industry as secondary raw material in autoclaved aerated concrete
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 29, Issue 3_, _March 1999_, _Pages 297-302_
André Hauser, Urs Eggenberger, Thomas Mumenthaler

Increase of bond strength at interfacial transition zone by the use of fly ash
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 2_, _February 2000_, _Pages 253-258_
Masao Kuroda, Tomohide Watanabe, Nariaki Terashi

Properties of concrete incorporating fly ash and ground granulated blast-furnace slag
_Cement and Concrete Composites_, _Volume 25, Issue 3_, _April 2003_, _Pages 293-299_
Gengying Li, Xiaohua Zhao

Alkali reactivity of mortars containing chert and incorporating moderate-calcium fly ash
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 34, Issue 12_, _December 2004_, _Pages 2209-2214_
F. Bektas, L. Turanli, T. Topal, M. C. Goncuoglu

the effect of fly ash composition on the expansion of concrete due to alkali–silica reaction
_Cement and Concrete Research_, _Volume 30, Issue 7_, _July 2000_, _Pages 1063-1072_
Medhat H. Shehata, Michael D. A. Thomas


----------



## أذكارصباح (28 يونيو 2009)

_ " اللهم اغفر لأنس و لوالديه ما تفدم من ذنبهم و ما تأخر...و قهم عذاب النار و عذاب القبر... و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"_
_اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــن..._


----------



## سندباد البحري (29 يونيو 2009)

سندباد البحري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه بعض المواضيع التي اريد الحصول عليها واتمنى ان تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر​
> *a portable real time data acquisition system for the comparison of floor vibration data with aisc design guide 11 estimates*
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه المشاركة للتذكير فقط فانا في اشد الحاجة لهذه الابحاث اليوم قبل الغد
وشكرا لك


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ممكن هذه المقالات
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أعتذر عن التأخير أخي زاد , هذه روابط المقالات المطلوبة

http://www.4shared.com/account/file...for_seismic_retrofitting_of_steel_frames.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1147975...rformance_of_modular_steel-braced_frames.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...cycle_fatigue_prediction_in_steel_braces.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/1147977...ysis_of_concentrically-braced_sub-frames.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...esponse_of_stainless_steel_braced_frames.html


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

سندباد البحري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه بعض المواضيع التي اريد الحصول عليها واتمنى ان تساعدني ولك جزيل الشكر​*a portable real time data acquisition system for the comparison of floor vibration data with aisc design guide 11 estimates*
> 
> http://ascelibrary.org/vsearch/serv...=ascecp&key=display&docid=10&page=0&chapter=0​*guidelines to minimize floor vibrations from building occupants*
> ...



السلام عليكم

تفضل أخي الكريم , المقالات 2 و3 و4 , أما 1 و5 فهي غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا علي المقال وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الطيب
> واتمنى ان تجد لي هذا المقال a simplified analysis of doubly symmetric tube structures
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



السلام عليكم

تفضل المقال المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## سندباد البحري (29 يونيو 2009)

*شكر خاص جدا لصاحب الموضوع*

شكرا لك على ردك السريع

واسمح لي بمزيد من الطمع
أريد هذه الابحاث

Procedures for vibrationhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit2 serviceability assessment of high-frequency http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit1floors
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=135e1353d0cc9d0e9c71f7c79dffc115

The effect of eccentricity on the free vibrationhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit2 of composite http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit1floorshttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit3 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V28-4NF2NCY-2&_user=10&_coverDate=11%2F30%2F2007&_alid=942505882&_rdoc=5&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=5696&_sort=r&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=13963&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=5dcfd06a70ce46197fff3bdb6c2642e3

Dynamic characteristics of steel–deck composite floorshttp://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...ct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_#hit2 under human-induced loads 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V28-4W88328-2&_user=10&_coverDate=05%2F10%2F2009&_alid=942505882&_rdoc=8&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=5696&_sort=r&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=13963&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=faf4925ea26a2c94de76697c0d1f8754

Acceptability Vibration Criterion for Floors with Walking Occupants
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B873N-4PB7CDP-1D&_user=10&_coverDate=07%2F21%2F2007&_alid=942505882&_rdoc=18&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=36311&_sort=r&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=13963&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=431091f1b4128aa81ed8cb92b4f2006b

Modelling of the dynamic behaviour of profiled composite floors

 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2Y-4HD8BBW-1&_user=10&_coverDate=03%2F31%2F2006&_alid=942505882&_rdoc=33&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=5715&_sort=r&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=13963&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=20c2d10b4965d26ac126693196aae02a

Dynamic Performance of Steel Lightweight Floors 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B858P-4PF216N-22&_user=10&_coverDate=08%2F11%2F2007&_alid=942505882&_rdoc=49&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=34884&_sort=r&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=13963&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=0c873bb45be877fde7a09659b9f7a737

أسأل الله لك ولي وللمسلمين جميعا بالهداية والتوبة​


----------



## أذكارصباح (29 يونيو 2009)

أرجو أن لا تنساني في تحمبل الملفات المطلوبة أستاذ أنس


----------



## kamaljelban (29 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت اتشوفلي البحث هذا لو امكن 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=42abfe61720d5970ab5eb2eb357d7765


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> أرجو تحميل الملفات التالية من sciencedirect و جزاكم الله خيرا:
> 
> the effect of ionic contaminants on the early-age properties of alkali-activated fly ash-based cements
> _cement and concrete research_, _volume 32, issue 4_, _april 2002_, _pages 577-584_
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه أول دفعة من المقالات


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

kamaljelban قال:


> يا ريت اتشوفلي البحث هذا لو امكن
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=42abfe61720d5970ab5eb2eb357d7765



السلام عليكم

تفضل المقال المطلوب بالمرفقات


----------



## أذكارصباح (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و في والديك الكريمين أخي أنس و جعلكم جميعا من أهل الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله.


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أعتذر عن التأخير أخي زاد , هذه روابط المقالات المطلوبة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/file...for_seismic_retrofitting_of_steel_frames.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/account/file...esponse_of_stainless_steel_braced_frames.html



لا أعلم كيف أشكرك أخ أنس على جهدك الكبير, لما الإعتذار أخي وانت مشغوول جدا في مساعدة الاخرين ثم الإشراف ومتاعبه مع غياب المشرف أبوالحلول غايب منذ 2009.06.24 ان شاء الله خير 

*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


----------



## adelahmedb73 (30 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا علي المقال وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الطيب 
واتمنى ان تجد لي هذا المقال
*Elastic-static analysis of shear wall/slab-frame systems using the framework method 
* وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك
*


----------



## سندباد البحري (30 يونيو 2009)

سندباد البحري قال:


> شكرا لك على ردك السريع​
> 
> واسمح لي بمزيد من الطمع
> أريد هذه الابحاث​
> ...


 
هذا الاقتباس للتذكير فقط حتى لا تنساني
وشكرا لك على مجهودك معنا جميعا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
Dynamic Nonlinear Finite Element Analysis of Blast Resistant Concrete Buildings in Petrochemical Facilities

http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...00314041016000173000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes


----------



## fadwaissa (1 يوليو 2009)

أرجو تأمين الدليل الياباني لتصميم الأبنية البيتونية

 “Structural Design Guideline for Medium/High-rise RC Wall-Frame Structures ( FB-Guideline)”. 
وفقاً لـ FB-Guideline تم وصف طرق تصميم الزلزالي والإنشائي البيتوني, كما تم تلخيص النتائج التي تصف تحديد ترتيبات التسليح. في الحقيقة فإن FB والكتابUDC  يساعد في أعمال التصميم والبناء.
شكراً


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> أرجو تحميل الملفات التالية من sciencedirect و جزاكم الله خيرا:
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...=6909147&md5=d8578742b632ed7b6765443a4fa26d7f
> chloride ingress and steel corrosion in cement mortars incorporating low-quality fly ashes
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه الدفعة الثانية


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> dynamic nonlinear finite element analysis of blast resistant concrete buildings in petrochemical facilities
> 
> http://scitation.aip.org/getabs/ser...00314041016000173000001&idtype=cvips&gifs=yes



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف أخي خالد , المقال غير متوفر لدي


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> أرجو تحميل الملفات التالية من sciencedirect و جزاكم الله خيرا:



السلام عليكم

الدفعة الثالثة


----------



## أذكارصباح (2 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر لأنس ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## adelahmedb73 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لاتنساني اخي انس في هذا المقال لاني احتاجه في رسالة الماجستير
*Elastic-static analysis of shear wall/slab-frame systems using the framework method 
 وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك
*


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2009)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> شكرا علي المقال وجزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الطيب
> واتمنى ان تجد لي هذا المقال
> *elastic-static analysis of shear wall/slab-frame systems using the framework method
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضل المقال المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## طالب مبتدء (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز

ابحث عن معلومات وابحاث عن هذا الموضوع 

Construction/building on brownfield sites


دمتم بخير


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> أرجو تحميل الملفات التالية من sciencedirect و جزاكم الله خيرا:



السلام عليكم

هذه اخر دفعة مع رجائي ألا يزيد عدد الطلبات عن 5 في كل مشاركة حتى يتاح لي تلبية طلبات بقية الاعضاء
كما أنني وضعت رابطاً فيه كلمة السر للدخول الى مواقع المجلات العلمية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141594.html

وجزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## red.dz (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم​لكم مني هذا الكتاب الخاص بمقالات العلمية
Waste_Materials_and_By-Products_in_Concrete
http://chinaccff.cn/Waste-Materials-and-By-Products-in-Concrete_663.html

لكم جميــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## أذكارصباح (5 يوليو 2009)

آسفة أخي أنس و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

سندباد البحري قال:


> شكرا لك على ردك السريع
> 
> واسمح لي بمزيد من الطمع
> أريد هذه الابحاث
> ...



السلام عليكم 

أعتذر عن التأخير , المقال 2 في المرفقات , والمقالات 1 و 4 في هذه الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...mposite_floors_under_human-induced_loads.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...n_the_free_vibration_of_composite_floors.html
والمقالين 3 و5 غير متوفرين لدي

ملاحظة : موضوع بحثك يبدو مهماً وشيقاً وغير مطروق من قبل , أرجو منك أن تفيدنا به عند انتهائك منه


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> أرجو تأمين الدليل الياباني لتصميم الأبنية البيتونية
> 
> “structural design guideline for medium/high-rise rc wall-frame structures ( fb-guideline)”.
> وفقاً لـ fb-guideline تم وصف طرق تصميم الزلزالي والإنشائي البيتوني, كما تم تلخيص النتائج التي تصف تحديد ترتيبات التسليح. في الحقيقة فإن fb والكتابudc  يساعد في أعمال التصميم والبناء.
> شكراً



السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تضعي لي رابط هذا الدليل لأني لم أجده


----------



## adelahmedb73 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اتمني اخي انس ان توفر لي هذه المقالات جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني المسليمين الذين تقوم بمساعدتهم حيث ان 
لاسف المراجع غير متوفرة لدي للرسالة 

*Exact method of analysis of shear lag in framed tube structures*
The Structural Design of Tall Buildings
(2)*Prediction of shear-lag effects in framed-tube structures with internal tube(s)
(3)**Two-stage gravity load analysis of framed-tube buildings
4)**Secondary web-flange interaction in framed-tube building)
*Analysis of framed tube structures of arbitrary sections ( 5
*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (6 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## anass81 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من المقالات المفيدة للأخ mezoo2101

http://www.4shared.com/account/file...tistory_buildings_using_partial_striking.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...resilient-friction_base_isolation_system.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...rey_buildings_due_to_failed_floor_impact.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file...rey_frames_with_single_curvature_regions.html


----------



## anass81 (9 يوليو 2009)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> اتمني اخي انس ان توفر لي هذه المقالات جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني المسلمين الذين تقوم بمساعدتهم حيث ان
> لاسف المراجع غير متوفرة لدي للرسالة
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذه المقالات المذكورة أعلاه في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (9 يوليو 2009)

adelahmedb73 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> اتمني اخي انس ان توفر لي هذه المقالات جزاك الله خيرا عني وعن اخواني المسليمين الذين تقوم بمساعدتهم حيث ان
> لاسف المراجع غير متوفرة لدي للرسالة
> *4)**secondary web-flange interaction in framed-tube building)
> ...



وهذا المقال رقم 4 بالمرفقات , والمقال رقم 5 غير متوفر لدي:18:


----------



## civil_gehad (10 يوليو 2009)

والله شغل رائع من عضو اروع 
جزالك الله عنا الخير والثواب 
ونفعك الله بعلمك


----------



## سندباد البحري (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك مهندس أنس
لقد أفدتني كثيرا بمساعدتك
فعلا هذا الموضوع قليل من الناس من عمل فيه
وان شاء الله اعدك بان اكتب لكم ملخص الموضوع بعد ان يكتمل لدي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أذكارصباح (10 يوليو 2009)

red.dz قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> لكم مني هذا الكتاب الخاص بمقالات العلمية
> waste_materials_and_by-products_in_concrete
> http://chinaccff.cn/waste-materials-and-by-products-in-concrete_663.html​
> لكم جميــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


 شكرا على هذا الكتاب الذي يبدو أنه ذات أهمية في البحث الذي أقوم به، إلا أنني لم أستطع تحميله لانعدام اسم المستخدم و كلمة السر للرابط الذي قدمته لنا، أرجو الإفادة.:18:


----------



## fadwaissa (10 يوليو 2009)

أرجو تأمين هذا البحث

Inelastic seismic analysis of a building structure designed by argentine codes
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114032121/abstract


والكتب
*Tenth world conference on earthquake engineering*

Tenth World Conference on Earthquake Engineering: 19-24 July 1992, Madrid, Spain‎
Proceedings of the eleventh European Conference on Earthquake Engineering, 6 ...‎
*The Seismic Design Handbook  By Farzad Naeim*


*Proceedings of the Tenth World Conference on Earthquake Engineering*

*وهي موجودة على الرابط*

*http://books.google.com/books?id=uHtDvBvWGREC&pg=PA5617&lpg=PA5617&dq=AIJ+Standard+for+Structural+Design+of+concrete&source=bl&ots=KwU1Ap0ThY&sig=8veqbRMyOqHwQciDFFaHp8OSiho&hl=en&ei=qY5XSu-qCNDFsgbs79TVAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8
*


----------



## fadwaissa (10 يوليو 2009)

وكتاب 
*Displacement-Based Seismic Design of Structures *
*M.J.N. Priestley, G.M. Calvi, M.J. Kowalsky *
*http://www.ingware.ch/3muri/Download/Buch-Priestley.pdf*


----------



## adelahmedb73 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي انس على مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وزادك الله حفظا وعافية وسترا وكرامة وكرما وجودا وسخاء ونبلا ومحبة واحتراما وكل ما هو حميد ومن الحميد اساله *اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
*


----------



## bilal3 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلا عليكم اخواني رجاءاانني في حاجة ماسة وبصفة عاجلة للبحث التالي : railway track vertical static behaviour INRETS/LTN page 1-20 1993 author G.sauvage


----------



## anass81 (14 يوليو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> أرجو تأمين هذا البحث
> 
> inelastic seismic analysis of a building structure designed by argentine codes
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114032121/abstract
> ...



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للمقال , فهو في المرفقات , أما بالنسبة للكتب , فهي غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## anass81 (14 يوليو 2009)

bilal3 قال:


> السلا عليكم اخواني رجاءاانني في حاجة ماسة وبصفة عاجلة للبحث التالي : Railway track vertical static behaviour inrets/ltn page 1-20 1993 author g.sauvage



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن تضع لي رابط هذا المقال لأنني لم أجده:18:


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يوليو 2009)

شكراً وإليك التالي:
هذا ملف من inter science
Approximate frequency analysis of shear wall frame structures, Japan ,2007
Y. K. Cheung  , C. Kasemset
Earthquake Engineering & Structural DynamicsVolume 6 Issue 2, Pages 221 – 229
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/114042576/abstract


----------



## عامرمحمد (16 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم الفاضل السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته اخوك من العراق محتاج هذه paper و اكون شاكرا معروفك




doi:10.1016/S0008-8846(02)00866-9 




Copyright © 2002 Elsevier Science Ltd. All rights reserved.


Theoretical elucidation on the empirical formulae for the ultrasonic testing method for concrete structures 







References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article.


*M. T. Liang

, 

, a and J. Wub
*
a Department of Harbor and River Engineering, National Taiwan Ocean University, Keelung, Taiwan
b Department of Harbor and River Engineering, National Taiwan Ocean University, Keelung, Taiwan


----------



## abu Habib (18 يوليو 2009)

سلام اخي الكريم

بدي اوراق وبحوث لزوم بحث للمقارنة بين الFlat Slab و Hollow Block Slab واكون شاكر كثيرا وربنا يعطيك الاجر باذن الله


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

http://thesis.eng.cu.edu.eg/Dep_Search.asp?lang=ar&COLL_CODE=5&Dept_Code=STR&D irection=0
  جامعة القاهرة - الرسائل العلمية 
 قسم الهندسة الإنشائية


----------



## anass81 (19 يوليو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> شكراً وإليك التالي:
> هذا ملف من inter science
> approximate frequency analysis of shear wall frame structures, japan ,2007
> y. K. Cheung , c. Kasemset
> ...



السلام عليكم

تفضلي المقال المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (19 يوليو 2009)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم الفاضل السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته اخوك من العراق محتاج هذه paper و اكون شاكرا معروفك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أهلاً فيك وبأهل العراق الحبيب,تفضل المقال المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (19 يوليو 2009)

abu habib قال:


> سلام اخي الكريم
> 
> بدي اوراق وبحوث لزوم بحث للمقارنة بين الflat slab و hollow block slab واكون شاكر كثيرا وربنا يعطيك الاجر باذن الله



السلام عليكم

أرجو منك أن تبحث عن المقالات المطلوبة في روابط المواقع التي وضعتها في المشاركة الأولى


----------



## anass81 (19 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> http://thesis.eng.cu.edu.eg/dep_search.asp?lang=ar&coll_code=5&dept_code=str&d irection=0
> جامعة القاهرة - الرسائل العلمية
> قسم الهندسة الإنشائية



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً أخي إسلام على هذا الموقع المفيد , مع الإشارة إلى أن الرسائل الموجودة غير متوفرة للتحميل


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

> *جزاك الله خيراً أخي إسلام على هذا الموقع المفيد , مع الإشارة إلى أن الرسائل الموجودة غير متوفرة للتحميل*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم للأسف ولا حتى نبذة جيدة عن الرسالة 
لكن فقط نسيت التنويه
لكن ممكنك الاستفادة من العنواين فقط للمعرفة


----------



## fadwaissa (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك لتحقيق آمالك...


----------



## pepo5111980 (21 يوليو 2009)

نرجوا المساعدة في اسرع وقت اريد
ابحاث عن تأثير الsholders على الطرق من حيث التصميم الانشائي


----------



## Braaveheart (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع

حاولت البحث عن موضوع Design for construction safety ولم أجد مفيدا .. فإذا كان بالامكان مساعدتي في الموضوع سأكون شاكرة جدا ..


----------



## adelahmedb73 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تجد لي المقال التالي ومشكور علىمجهودك 
Three-dimensional finite element analysis of shear wall buildings
من موقع science Direct


----------



## امبراطورالهندسة (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخوي..يعطيك العافية


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (28 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحت انا بحضر ماجستير في جامعه القاهره في قسم انشاءات 
واحتاج الي بعض الكتب عن (نظريه المرونه واللدونه,dynamic,finite element) 
ياريت لو في كتب كويسه في هذه المواضيع


----------



## amr hassanola (31 يوليو 2009)

ارجوكم اريد اجابات منكم اهل الخبرة واتمنى ان يجيبنى اكثر من شخص للتتسع مجال رؤيتى
السلام عليكم 
الحمدلله قد نجحت مؤخرا وحصلت على بكلوريوس الهندسة الانشائية ، والان باذن الله انوى استكمال دراستى والتقدم للماجيستير . فالحقيقة عندى بعض التساؤلات والتى احتاج اخوانى ان تجيبونى عليها كى يطمئن قلبى لقرار الاستمرار فى الدراسة
اولا: ماهى الافادة (فى مجال العمل )التى ستعود على عند عمل الدراسات العليا؟
ثانيا :هل بالفعل عمل الدراسات قد يؤثر سلبا على العمل او العكس (من حيث المواعيد )؟
ثالثا: هل لابد من حضور المحاضرات اولا باول (مثلما فى البكالريوس) (اقصد هل هى ملزمة)ام اننى استطيع المذاكرة ذاتيا والذهاب فقط عند الامتحانات؟
رابعا :هل تعتقدون انه قرار صائب ان استكمل الدراسا ت بعد التخرج مباشرة ام كان يجب على التمهل فترة حتى اعلم ظروف العمل ؟
خامسا : هل الافضل العمل فى مجال التصميم ام التنفيذ عند عمل الدراسات (اقصد من حيث المواعيد او اى جانب اخر)؟
سؤال اخير هل عند عمل الدراسات العليا يشعر الطالب بنفس الضغط النفسى عند الدراسة السابقة (طبعا من وجهة نظر المجيب)؟

شكرا اخوانى ارجو الافادة.


----------



## عامرمحمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم و هذا من كرمك و حسن خلقك و الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## أسد الفرات (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الأكثر من رائع
موضوع غاية في الأهمية والإفادة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr hassanola (3 أغسطس 2009)

amr hassanola قال:


> ارجوكم اريد اجابات منكم اهل الخبرة واتمنى ان يجيبنى اكثر من شخص للتتسع مجال رؤيتى
> السلام عليكم
> الحمدلله قد نجحت مؤخرا وحصلت على بكلوريوس الهندسة الانشائية ، والان باذن الله انوى استكمال دراستى والتقدم للماجيستير . فالحقيقة عندى بعض التساؤلات والتى احتاج اخوانى ان تجيبونى عليها كى يطمئن قلبى لقرار الاستمرار فى الدراسة
> اولا: ماهى الافادة (فى مجال العمل )التى ستعود على عند عمل الدراسات العليا؟
> ...


 
يا اخوانا حد يرد ......


----------



## أذكارصباح (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، أنا بصدد التحضير لبحث حول "site effect sismic" و أريد كل ما هو جديد في الموضوع و الا ختلافات الموجودة في مختلف الكودات (reglements parasismiques" عاجلا أرجوكم و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أعتقد أن الموضوع قد انتهت فترة صلاحيته كون الأخ أنس قد عاد إلى الشام، وبالتالي ربما أنهى حسابه في الجامعة هناك..... 

على كل حال، الموضوع مغلق ريثما يعود مشرفنا العزيز م. أنس إلينا من جديد.... هو الآن بصدد ترتيب بعض الأمور.. 

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــــاتي وتمنياتي التوفيق دائماً..​


----------

